

China has its own distinctive version of the maker movement - frrp
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21590756-technology-and-society-china-has-its-own-distinctive-version-maker-movement

======
stephenaturner
The only thing I don't like about the "Maker Movement" is the way so many talk
about themselves as if they were the first people ever to do this sort of
thing. Like handmade craft and technologies was something invented by Internet
hipsters.

